# Dog owners who neglect them are cruel



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

My neighbour has a medium size dog that is left alone all day.
Poor thing barks constantly, no doubt going mental with boredom.
I am near the point of talking to the owner to suggest that they give up the dog to someone who has time to give it love and attention.
Animal cruelty is what it is


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My neighbour has a medium size dog that is left alone all day.
> Poor thing barks constantly, no doubt going mental with boredom.
> I am near the point of talking to the owner to suggest that they give up the dog to someone who has time to give it love and attention.
> Animal cruelty is what it is


Over here there are places you can take your dogs and they watch them all day long for you.  It's pretty expensive in my opinion but if someone has the money I think it's a good idea.  It's doggie daycare.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My neighbour has a medium size dog that is left alone all day.
> Poor thing barks constantly, no doubt going mental with boredom.
> I am near the point of talking to the owner to suggest that they give up the dog to someone who has time to give it love and attention.
> Animal cruelty is what it is


Before you talk to him, think about the type of person who would treat their dog that way.  Then think about what his response will be to you.
I had such an experience a few years ago.  A house was being built next door to me.  The property owners let some guy (looked like a Meth head) live in a camper in the back yard (maybe to keep an eye on building supplies).  He had a large German Shepard that he kept tied to the camper with a rope.
I was driving about a mile from my house & saw that dog wandering around in the street - cars barely missing him.

I stopped & tried to call the dog to me to put him in my car & drive him back to the house.  It took several minutes of coaxing because the dog wouldn't let me near him.  I was scared of him, too; he wasn't the friendliest dog.  Finally, he got in my car.  I took him back to the property.  The owner's camper was there, but he wasn't.  The rope the dog was tied with was chewed off.
I didn't know when the owner would return, so I brought the dog in my house & gave him water & chicken.
I heard the owner's moped pull in.  I brought the dog to him & said, "I found him wandering a mile away; cars were swerving around him."
Ya think he thanked me?  Naw.  He starts yelling at me:  "Don't give me that s--t....my dog don't run away.....just get the f--- off my property."
I just left.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Before you talk to him, think about the type of person who would treat their dog that way.  Then think about what his response will be to you.
> I had such an experience a few years ago.  A house was being built next door to me.  The property owners let some guy (looked like a Meth head) live in a camper in the back yard (maybe to keep an eye on building supplies).  He had a large German Shepard that he kept tied to the camper with a rope.
> I was driving about a mile from my house & saw that dog wandering around in the street - cars barely missing him.
> 
> ...


This is the reason I am taking so long to talk to the owners. One never knows how they are going to react.
If I do say something it will be with tack and positivity.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My neighbour has a medium size dog that is left alone all day.
> Poor thing barks constantly, no doubt going mental with boredom.
> I am near the point of talking to the owner to suggest that they give up the dog to someone who has time to give it love and attention.
> Animal cruelty is what it is


I definitely would say something.. I'm enraged by animal cruelty... in fact I probably would call an animal service first and see if they could help..if I wasn't sure what reaction I would get from the owners..

My daughter owned  large Boarding kennels, and cattery for many years .. and she would often find animals dumped on the side of the road leading to her business.. starved,, full of lice.. with diseases.. and she'd take them home and clean them up, feed them  bring them back to health , then find homes for them, all which took a lot of hard work ..., but she had a very busy job, and not enough staff or resources to do this with every dog she found, ( In fact 3 of her own dogs are ones she found on the side of the road and nursed back to health) so all she could do ultimately was carry food in her van, and every time she found one hungry, she'd feed it,  and only the ones who were obviously desperately ill could she take home and care for... ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> This is the reason I am taking so long to talk to the owners. One never knows how they are going to react.
> If I do say something it will be with tack and positivity.


Or you could let the humane society deal with it.

Here a dog can only be tied up for so many hours.  If you hit a dog with your car, you must wait with the animal and call the sheriff to investigate the scene.  It is against the law to leave a dog alone in a car.  If you do so, you car window will be broken into and the dog rescued.

Here, dogs are small children with fur coats.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 5, 2022)

If a person is going to have a pet, they need to take proper care of it....just like taking good care of a small child.  Dogs, especially, are usually quite "social" animals, if not abused, and like being around people.  Any dog who appears to be "vicious" is probably that way because of the mistreatment by its owners.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2022)

I used to live in an apartment that had doggies on the main floor.  I lived on the 2nd floor so no doggies up there.  There were 2 kinds of doggie owners.  1. Took the little brut for a nice walk twice daily.  2. Sent the little beast outside to do his business in the cold and the rain.  The little doggie would do his business and then bark up a storm trying to get back into the apartment.  I consider owner 1 an excellent pet owner.  I considered owner #2 a good for nothing lazy bum that is not a good doggie owner.  By the way, I left that apartment and now live in a "no smoking, no pets" apartment and I couldn't be happier!  Bye, bye Barking Doggies!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 5, 2022)

Leaving a dog alone all day is cruel IMO. There are doggie day cares, one can always find a dog walker to give the dog some fresh air during the day. Numerous items on the market that might be of interest to a bored dog. I do not understand the mentality of a person who would do such a thing. But then again there are some cruel people out there that leave their dogs outside, even worse tied up outside in all weathers. Thank goodness for all the wonderful people that care for all animals and try to do their best by them.


----------

